# Help needed with Masdevallia



## atlantis (May 31, 2013)

Hi everybody.

I´ve seen really nice Masdevallia in this site and I think you´ll be able to help us with one plant. I say “us” because the plant I´ll talk about belongs to a friend of mine (at least the mother plant).

In 2007 my friend purchased a _Masdevallia floribunda_. It grew very well (despite the hot summers we have in Madrid) but didn´t flower. Due to its growth rate, this plant was divided. Finally in 2011, a small division of this plant flowered and since then it has been flowering every year with lots of flowers (about 30 this year), but the other piece hasn´t flowered yet.
Both are kept under the same cultural conditions and both grow like weed. 









Now I´ve been given a new division from the non-flowered piece in order to try new cultural conditions to make it flower. In less than one and a half months it has sent twice the amount of leaves it had when I received the plant. 




Do you find any explanation for this to happen?
Same temp., same potting media, same watering schedule, SAME PLANT (or maybe not?).
I find important to say that the leaves of the two pieces seem lightly different between them so… do you think they could be different plants as well? Maybe she bought a mixed plant?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2013)

Sometimes plants flower from the shock of being divided. Give the divisions time to mature and see if they flower.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 1, 2013)

maybe the plants that were divided are now 'moister' because they are smaller plants in larger pots. maybe you should water the larger plant more? just a guess


----------



## atlantis (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you both for your answers.

Lets see how these plants develop... (At least we´ll have HUGE Masdevallias in a couple of years. No flowers, but a huge plants oke


----------

